# My First Traincase



## lipglossrockstar (Jun 20, 2006)

so i finally got my traincase in the mail from the makeup show in nyc that i went to.  and took a whole bunch of pics.  i thought this case was REALLY big but when i started to fill it i realized i didn't have enough room for everything that i have!  so this is only part of my collection since i still have containers of stuff that doesn't fit in here.  Enjoy ladies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









^^i spilled teal pigment and some blush on my rug..oops!








































^^on the last row of lip palletes i made all 3 of those with a whole bunch of different lipsticks & lipglosses.  i love it bc it's so much easier and saves space!!

this is just my collection for myself i have a ton more brushes and so much more makeup that i use when i'm on jobs.  i'm going to need a pick up truck to fit all of my makeup haha!!


----------



## kimb (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome collection!!! I can imagine what else you have. LOL get your butt down ehre so we can go shopping!!!! LOL


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 21, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jun 21, 2006)

nice case and even nicer stash!


----------



## german_melly (Jun 21, 2006)

woow......you have a nice collection


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 21, 2006)

that's a nice collection


----------



## quandolak (Jun 22, 2006)

.........


----------



## XoXo (Jun 22, 2006)

great collection


----------



## super exotic (Jun 28, 2006)

i love your train case!! how much was it. I was debating on getting a train case like that but I figured I'd only get one if I were to travel


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *super exotic* 
_i love your train case!! how much was it. I was debating on getting a train case like that but I figured I'd only get one if I were to travel_

 
that one i got from the makeup show i went to in nyc.  it was from cinema secrets and was $109.00.  no tax & free shipping.  i think i already busted the stupid handle though by bending the metal when i dropped it like 3 times trying to go up & down the stairs with it!  it's so heavy it almost pulled me down the stairs!!  but none of my makeup broke when it fell...so that means it's durable!!

and thank you ladies, a lot of you on here have awesome pics of your collections & fotd's as well!


----------



## sallyh88 (Jun 29, 2006)

nice stash! love the traincase!


----------



## xBROKENxHEARTSx (Jun 30, 2006)

Great collection, I love the case.  I'm thinking about making some lip palettes, where'd you get your empty palettes?


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xBROKENxHEARTSx* 
_Great collection, I love the case.  I'm thinking about making some lip palettes, where'd you get your empty palettes?_

 
thanks!  the last pic with all the lip stuff that last row was a home made one from an urban decay xxxshine sample pack that i got.  i just scooped out all of their stuff and put it other ones.  then the next 2 are from alcone.  i got these at a makeup show in nyc.  i wish i bought more bc they were really cheap there!  here is their link and try to get their catalog from them and they should have them in there.  it comes empty with a lip brush & plastic applicator.  i put in my own MAC lipsticks in there.

http://www.alconebeautyclub.com/


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 30, 2006)

Awwww Becky, it finally came!! Yay!!! It looks great and all your goodies look awesome in there too!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice collection & train case (this is one of the ones I am considering).  Does it have dividers? Is it foam covered?  When you stand it upright, do all the cosmetics get thrown around?

What is the makeup show?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 21, 2006)

awesome e/s collection!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

That traincase is so awesome.


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Nice collection & train case (this is one of the ones I am considering).  Does it have dividers? Is it foam covered?  When you stand it upright, do all the cosmetics get thrown around?

What is the makeup show?_

 
yes it has dividers and the inside is foam (all of the train cases that i've seen have had foam on the inside).  my stuff stays in place bc i put everything together so nothing can really have room to move around.  and i keep all the liquids together.  the makeup show is a big trade show for professionals only with vendors and classes.  cosmo's, esti's, nail techs., etc.  it's also great for networking too.

and thank you queenofdisaster & ohhhhhthehorror.


----------

